# Its official, Dorado's are mean shits, no joke



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So you would think a fish that is 3" would be afraid a hand or arm, or anything twice its size even, but not with the Dorado!

I fed the guy some krill like 2 hours before and wanted to do a water change on the tank, so i took the light strip off, and then the tank's glass top, i put the tube in for the sypon and just as i do that, the dorado starts to circle the area where my hand is...and strikes at my left hand's index finger! I dont think he has "powerfull" teeth yet because he didnt draw any blood or didnt make any mark on the finger. But damn... this got me thinking, when the dorado gets much bigger, this little attacking thing of his might become a problem...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome, can you get some pics of this guy?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

keep getting bit until it starts to hurt :nod:

I had shell dwelling cichlids attacking me at under 1"... but they dont grow much bigger :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> Awesome, can you get some pics of this guy?


heres a vid of him being fed a piece of krill

http://media.putfile.com/Dorado-krill

and heres a pic....










His tail has gottn the red markings now and are getting deeper, ill get updated pics on here soon.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

I love watching aggressive fish eat but this is one of my biggest worries.... i saw on here someone who had a good chunk taken out of their finger by a p.... *shakes head*

my love of all my digits is greater than my love of fishkeeping... i would get a tank divider that you can slide in for cleaning before taking the chance of his teeth being sharp


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW dawgz thats nuts how much these things run you and do any of are sponsors sell these???


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> WOW dawgz thats nuts how much these things run you and do any of are sponsors sell these???


it costs $60.00, $64.00 after taxes...and i got mine from SharkAquarium, i believe he has a few more left.

MassiveAggression might have them in soon, idk, talk to Nate.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

i just watched the video... looks to be an active fish.... was this vid taken after he had been fed already or just when you walked up? just wondering if he was circling waiting for more food or if that is his natural activity


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome. Looks like a fun one to own.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

kawicivic said:


> i just watched the video... looks to be an active fish.... was this vid taken after he had been fed already or just when you walked up? just wondering if he was circling waiting for more food or if that is his natural activity


It was his first feeding of the day.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome vid sweet Dorado and ya that might be a little problem when he gets huge lol no index finger left


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

coutl said:


> awsome vid sweet Dorado and ya that might be a little problem when he gets huge lol no index finger left


I have devised a plan for his larger tank so it involves no sypon tube placement at all.

heh. All Tanks have "deadspots" where the waste accumulates, his tank will never have substrate so i can clean easily. Right above this deadspot i would place a powerhead with its outlet attached to a hose that leads out. I could turn it on and off durring water changes.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

good luck with him man. i cant wait the years its gonna take to see him in his glory, but i will. update often. and tell blaze i love her lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

blaze is chilln, and i doubt this dorado will take a few years to grow...it already packed on an inch since i got it.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, my shell dwellers bite me all the time. Maybe thats my excuse for ignoring their water for the past few weeks.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

What size tank do you have the dorado in. Im trying to order one from George also. How fast do they grow?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Right now he's in a 30 long, going into a larger tank in 2 months or so, these things grow pretty fast, i dono how fast yet but he's gianed some noticable mass/length.

He definitly needs a larger tank than a 30 long which i have him in rite now.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is he skittish at all?


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Trying to order a Dorado from Shark Aquarium and trying to get info on this bad ass fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Trigga said:


> is he skittish at all?


not the slightest bit


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

*update*


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

from everytime i have seen dorados at shark aquarium they are impressive fish, very bold and agressive and quite attractive, at one time he had some larger 8-10 inch ones that were really nice..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

True dat.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dorados suck


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Here are updated pics!

he's at 4.5 - 5"


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Daaamn that thing is growing like a weed.

Nice fish man.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

stevedave said:


> Daaamn that thing is growing like a weed.
> 
> Nice fish man.


no kidding, nice lookin fish you got there dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thanx, the thing is with these guys, after u feed them and they are completely full, 5 minutes later, they are begging for food agian.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy sh*t they grow fast haha.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my flowerhorn used to nip me once in a while. then he started rubbing up on my arm during water changes.

the most painful bite ive gotten was from a cylindricus african cichlid. this little bastard was so friggin intense and aggressive. one time he jumped clean out of the water to bite my finger. another time i was cleaning the tank and he came in for 3 quick hard strikes. i couldnt believe it when he drew blood!!! even my fh wasnt drawign blood! then i checked the little bugger and he had the meanest set of teeth on him. crazy sh*t. this little 2 inch fish was killing off my 6 inch frontosas!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks real nice.....you got that pond dug for him yet?


----------

